# ancient dress styles/clothing



## J.C. Bell (Apr 16, 2014)

Not sure if this is the appropriate forum for this, but the knowledge of the members here is always impressive and helpful.  Was wondering if anyone had knowledge or resources to pass on for creating and designing medieval clothing -- or perhaps a background in cosplay.  I have a sewing machine with basic knowledge of its use but that's about it.  Also, I think a more detailed knowledge of materials and use would help my writing as well.  Like I said, you guys are the pros on this stuff and anything you could offer would help.
Any knowledge on forging weapons needed as well.  My friend built a homemade forge out of engine parts, charcoal and a hairdryer.  It definitely gets hot enough to soften steel but we have no idea how to work it.
Thanks as always,
J.C. Bell


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a tunic [ Dark Blue with Dark red vents] made to the Men's pattern on this site....
BASIC DARK AGE AND MEDIÃ†VAL COSTUME
It was for a themed wedding. It gave me a place to start and after that a few trips to a library and a Google search or two [once I began to know the words I was looking for] I was off and away...
The material used is usually a key thing -  Linen, wool and leather are usually good but not cotton or anything like nylon or mixed. 
When it come to re-enactments/cosplay, some take the clothing very accurately [no buttons - only ties, the right colour and type of dyes etc.]. Others let you get away with more as long as you aren't wearing a studded Bikers jacket and calling it "Elven Leather Armour"...
and you have full credit for making even a basic forge... I'm not sure I'd be that brave...


----------



## Dipti13 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nowadays, many tutorials are available on the internet which will teach you on making medieval styled costumes. All you need to build one is leather belt or chain belt, Soft leather or cloth shoes, Matching thread, Sewing machine (you already have it), Hot glue gun and hot glue sticks, or fabric glue, scissors, marker or a pen.


----------



## skip.knox (Nov 11, 2014)

One word (or, rather, one acronym): SCA.

They are the authority on this stuff, any era, any location. Society for Creative Anachronism, if you don't know the letters. I give you the reference because the topics is huuuuuuuge. You would do better to have some specific questions. 

I've seen question such as what would a 12thc Benedictine monk wear for shoes. Seriously. And there were answers.


----------



## Dipti13 (Mar 25, 2015)

For Cosplay firstly you need to choose the character and then think about the weather.
Decide which outfit you prefer. Many characters have more than one outfit they show up in - choose one. Many websites offer ready-to-wear outfits as well.
Now assemble the costume components. Survey your current wardrobe for costume components. Anything you already have lessens the amount of work you have to do. Items such as gloves, shoes and hats can easily be modified.
See what you can find in a thrift store for a base or item you can modify.
Take your reference pictures to the store so you can be sure you are getting the right colors and materials.

Now I believe you can create one medieval clothing for your cosplay.


----------

